
A YSlow Alternative for Making Web Pages Faster - vinnyglennon
https://www.maxcdn.com/blog/coach-yslow-alternative/
======
SquareWheel
Always glad to have more tools like these. Though I ran it on my site and it
seemed to offer very similar suggestions to Google's PageSpeed Insights.

The one recommendation both offer is eliminating blocking CSS by inlining it.
I'm really not sure it's worth making a mess of your DOM by doing so. JS
solutions exist, but that seems a pretty heavy approach.

Alas, the perfectionist in me wishes I could get a proper 100 in both tests...

~~~
toast0
I think they mean inline your CSS into a script tag, not into the elements.

~~~
toast0
I meant a style tag, whoops

~~~
SquareWheel
Sorry, that was actually my error. I had meant to say embedded CSS (as in a
<style> tag), not inline (as in style="").

I find this approach is a lot messier than having an external sheet as it
means splitting up "essential" and non-essential CSS, and it creates duplicate
code. The CSS and HTML become more inter-dependent and less cacheable as a
result.

It would be very cool to see a technology emerge that allowed CSS files to be
sent in parts. The server might know which pages require which sections of
code and prioritize those. The rest could be sent after everything else has
loaded for future pages, or some sort of AJAX interaction. Mostly just
thinking out loud, but it seems like there's better solutions to this one.

------
brudgers
Coach repository:
[https://github.com/sitespeedio/coach](https://github.com/sitespeedio/coach)

------
uptownhr
[http://yslow.org/](http://yslow.org/) only got 83 on their own tool.

